# Bourbon, Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies.



## sqwib (Dec 10, 2015)

Who the HELL put carrots and cookie dough with my Beer, Whiskey and Meat!??! 

Maybe I'll "MAN UP" the cookie dough and toss in a pound of cooked bacon??? 

Hmmmm, Bourbon Bacon Cookies!






Later that night...........................................




































"Bourbon, Bacon, Chocolate Chip Cookies".











NOW, What to do with those pesky carrots?


----------



## chef lynso (Dec 10, 2015)

LOVE what you've done here !


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 10, 2015)

Those look awesome! I love bacon, bourbon, and chocolate chip cookies so what's not to like about this.   I do about 30 varieties of Christmas cookies each year and I have made something similar to these before.  Got it from the Maker's Mark website but I didn't love it, I think because I didn't like the actual base cookie recipe.  Have to tweak it and try it again.  This year instead I am doing Maple Bacon Bourbon Pecan Pie Squares.  When I get a chance I'll share the recipe if you'd like it.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 10, 2015)

did someone say bourbon AND bacon AND chocolate!  Nice.  Do you send care packages.


----------



## floridasteve (Dec 10, 2015)

I wonder if you could bake the cookies in the smoker?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

Them theres look yummy - Nice job

DS


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2015)

How were that, sounds great !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2015)

The cookies were good but its hard to improve on chocolate chip cookies and I wasn't trying to improve but rather try something different.these were different. You couldn't taste the bacon only the bourbon , the bacon was chewy like chewy Carmel sort of. The chewy bacon texture was awesome, that's the best way to describe it.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2015)

This is an experiment I could get behind!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 12, 2015)

That's awesome man !  Thumbs Up


----------

